# Where in NYC can I buy Vinyl Thermoflex?



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

I need a emergency supply of basic colors of vinyl. I live in Queens NY, and I need to know if anyone knows of spots that sells this product.


----------



## diane143 (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier. I get mine at Grimco Grimco Inc. – Sign Supplies, Traffic Signs, and Digital Materials

They did free delivery over $50, I don't know what the delivery range was for milage. But their Bethel office many not be far from you.

The downside is most wholesalers are closed on the weekend.

Hope this helps.

Diane


----------



## Rehaan (Nov 10, 2014)

Long shot :

Is there any place in NYC where I could buy *ThermoFlex Plus (white) over the counter?* Or have it delivered the same day?

Am desperately in need. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Rehaan.


----------



## Rehaan (Nov 10, 2014)

In case anyone else is ever stuck in my situation, this is the closest store I was pointed to (Bethel, New Jersey), and they do have a expedited shipping option via UPS.

ThermoFlex Plus Vinyl By The Yard 15" - Specialty Materials - Heat Transfer Vinyl - Pro World

Unfortunately that didn't work for me, due to my time constraints...


----------

